# FLR(M) - Sponsor passport photocopy only?



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey, 

Getting to end of FLRM form and it states that ' I understand that I can supply a photosopy of my entire valid passports ..... if this app is being by post only'

goes on to say ' I understand that I may be asked to submit my original passport'


so basically sponsor does not need to sent original passport - everyone's checklist and advise seems to point otherwise?

is a photocopy of all pages fine?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need the applicant's actual passport and a photocopy of the sponsor's bio page.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

For FLR(M) you need to submit the sponsor's ORIGINAL passport OR a full copy of all pages. The requirement for FLR(M) is different from the first spouse visa which grants entry clearance.


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for above. 

Does the copy need to be certified in anyway?

I have photocopied every page, just want to make sure i dont need to get certified by someone etc


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The copy doesn't need to be certified. The Home Office can reference the passport directly with HM Passport Office if need be to verify that the document is a copy of the original


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> The copy doesn't need to be certified. The Home Office can reference the passport directly with HM Passport Office if need be to verify that the document is a copy of the original


helpful as always.

Thanks and good luck with yours, this month isnt it?

Regards


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Aye, Friday! Thanks and same to you


----------



## Zaki786 (May 29, 2018)

Do the copies of the sponsor need to be in colour. I'm currently at office outlet copying each page in black and white


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys I need urgent advice about this topic. I submitted my FLR(M) by post yesterday which will be delivered to them Friday today. Later the evening my wife and I realised we had left her British passport out after I had pulled it to make photocopies for her to keep.
I had submitted a black and white photocopy of only the bio-page of her passport. And also added her original naturalization certificate but forgot to add back her passport.

Will this be enough? If not what do I do? I was thinking of printing my document checklist again that has my application reference number on and send her passport along with it to them tomorrow so it gets delivered Saturday. 

Please advise thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

frimpong said:


> Guys I need urgent advice about this topic. I submitted my FLR(M) by post yesterday which will be delivered to them Friday today. Later the evening my wife and I realised we had left her British passport out after I had pulled it to make photocopies for her to keep.
> I had submitted a black and white photocopy of only the bio-page of her passport. And also added her original naturalization certificate but forgot to add back her passport.
> 
> Will this be enough? If not what do I do? I was thinking of printing my document checklist again that has my application reference number on and send her passport along with it to them tomorrow so it gets delivered Saturday.
> ...


You need the *applicant's actual passport* and a *photocopy of the sponsor's bio page.*

Presume if your wife is British she is the sponsor.


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes she is the sponsor. I added my actual passport. But it's just hers we forgot to add back. I have read on this thread they need copy of every page of sponsors passport if actual is not been sent. ICorrect me if I've mistaken it but I need clarity on this as I intend to send her passport this morning to them. As I'm lost if it's copy of only bio-page which I provided or copy of all pages which I didn't . Thanks for the swift reply.


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys, can you clarify for me please and if I needed to either send sponsors actual passport or copy of all the pages, can I go send it now to them in the same address I sent the 1st documents? Is that allowed please? Please advise as I'm ready to do so now


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

frimpong said:


> Hi guys, can you clarify for me please and if I needed to either send sponsors actual passport or copy of all the pages, can I go send it now to them in the same address I sent the 1st documents? Is that allowed please? Please advise as I'm ready to do so now



Dont worry too much as you already have sent your wifes Bio pages at least

What to do now is either send you wifes passport or copies of every page the choice is yours.

Do not send it to the same address, look at page 7 (section 15) on the link below it states what address you need to send it to, it also states information you need to include on a letter so they can trace your application. This letter you should use to briefly state why you have sent this also

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ile/733725/FLR_M_Guidance_Notes_July_2018.pdf


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks very much. i appreciate . It asks of a Home office reference number for me. I am assuming that will be the payment reference number of my application?


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

frimpong said:


> Thanks very much. i appreciate . It asks of a Home office reference number for me. I am assuming that will be the payment reference number of my application?




No, dont worry about that you wont have a HO reference number for this. They will trace it with your postal tracking number, name, date of birth etc.


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

Great. Thanks again


----------

